# hardcore lüfter



## bohne (23. März 2009)

*hardcore lüfter*

hi, 
jetzt mal ne etwas andere frage:
ich suche einen extrem starken pc-lüfter...
also einen mit ner sehr hohen drehzahl und hohen "Luftumsatz" also m³/h..
Die lautstärke des lüfters ist vollkommen egal

hoffe auf schnelle antworten


----------



## battle_fee (23. März 2009)

*AW: hardcore lüfter*

Lol   zieh dir das ma rein :
YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Mega-Papst-Luefter im Test

YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Delta-Luefter


----------



## o!m (23. März 2009)

*AW: hardcore lüfter*

Falls es ein 120mm Lüfter sein soll: Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812L-3000. Das Monster schaufelt über 200 m³/h, ist aber auch orkanartig laut.


----------



## HollomaN (23. März 2009)

*AW: hardcore lüfter*

was für eine größe brauchst du?
hier mal 5 Lüfter:

SilenX iXtrema PRO
Delta FFB1212EH (extreme hoher luftdurchlass)
Delta TFB1212GHE (schnellster 120mm lüfter mit dem höchsten luftdurchlass den es gibt)
Scythe S-FLEX
Enermax WARP Fan UC-12AEBS


----------



## Fabian (23. März 2009)

*AW: hardcore lüfter*

Scythe Kaze Ultra 3000 RPM.
Du sucht einen Lüfter für deinen CPU Kühler richtig?
Oder brauchst du auch noch den Kühler(das metallding)


----------



## bohne (26. März 2009)

*AW: hardcore lüfter*

danke für eure antworten...
1.größe ist mir eig. egal... soll halt kein 40cm lüfter sein
und 2. ne einen gehäuse Lüfter


----------



## praxiteen (26. März 2009)

*AW: hardcore lüfter*

ich kann dir den hier empfehlen:ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - SilverStone FM121B 120x120x25
hat ne steuerung dabei und is echt gut.mfg.


----------



## iceman650 (7. April 2009)

*AW: hardcore lüfter*

du solltest unbedingt mal bei delta vorbeischauen (die produzieren diese Industrielüfter, die die PCGH ind den PCGH in Gefahr videos benutzte)


----------



## overkill_KA (7. April 2009)

*AW: hardcore lüfter*



HollomaN schrieb:


> was für eine größe brauchst du?
> hier mal 5 Lüfter:
> 
> SilenX iXtrema PRO
> ...



Das mal krank der Delta hat 65dB 


Also wenn das dich nicht stören würden bohne?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. April 2009)

*AW: hardcore lüfter*

Ich benutze für Prozzi 2xScythe Ultra Kaze @ 3000 Umdrehungen.
Einfach geile Kühlleistung.
Meine Empfehlung.


----------



## bohne (8. April 2009)

*AW: hardcore lüfter*

ok danke für die antworten...
ich glaub ich werd mir den delta besorgen
und falls er mir zu laut wird müssen halt die boxen aufgedreht werden


----------



## overkill_KA (8. April 2009)

*AW: hardcore lüfter*

*psycho*

^^


----------

